# Recommend a condo doc review company in Calgary



## clovis8 (Dec 7, 2010)

Does anyone have experience with these companies in Calgary?


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

I've used one in the past and I can PM, if you like. Decent quality service.

I would rather recommend you simply look over the documents yourself. It isn't difficult to glean problems by reviewing:

1) reserve fund study
2) annual general meeting minutes and annual budgets
3) condo board meeting minutes

If a seller is serious, you should be able to get them to provide all of these without too much effort.

You can assess if the condo fees will reasonably cover future/predicted/scheduled repairs, and how much contingency is built in. This should tell you whether fees will need to be increased in the short-term.

From AGM and budgets, you should get how the show is being run, if there are 'major' disputes, whether the Board is both financially responsible, and if they spend money on things you think are 'frivolous'.

Board minutes should show almost everything.


----------



## clovis8 (Dec 7, 2010)

Sampson said:


> I've used one in the past and I can PM, if you like. Decent quality service.
> 
> I would rather recommend you simply look over the documents yourself. It isn't difficult to glean problems by reviewing:
> 
> ...


Thanks. If you would pm me a name it would be greatly appreciated. I want to be diligent and use a service since this is my first home purchase and I have no experience at all with what a healthy condo doc would look like. I dont want to skimp on $300 when I am spending $250,000.


----------

